
Food Menu – Discover foods in your city - rahulmfg
https://www.producthunt.com/upcoming/food-menu
======
rahulmfg
Food Menu is a community for foodie and you get to discover foods in a better
way. It got featured in Product Hunt Upcoming. You can check it out and
subscribe to get early access. [https://www.producthunt.com/upcoming/food-
menu](https://www.producthunt.com/upcoming/food-menu)

